# Hollowers?



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I am considering buying a hollowing tool. I have looked at a few and would love some imput. The Hunter carbide tools look like great tools but there is no near distributor and they are very expensive. The kelton hollowers also sound good. I can pick them up myself at the local Lee Valley and the cost of three unhandled tools is almost the same one goose nech tool from hunter. Is the carbide a good buy? do they last a long time? Or are resharpenable HHS tools a better deal? Are the Kelton tools sharpened easily enough or is it very difficult?
The hunter site says that the swan neck tool is only for finishing cuts and wasting is better done with other tools. Would it be good to get both or a waste of money?
Few! that was a lot of questions! All imput is appreciated! 
thanks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no experience with hollowing tools yet but based on the "darn you sorby" thread I believe I would really consider them. A company that stands behind thier product and has great customer service goes along way. I wish I could say that about my current chuck order!!


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I use David Ellsworth's hss tools more than any other. His bent tool is more forgiving for finishing cuts that swan neck tools I've used, but not as aggressive. I like the Easy carbide tools pretty well but only when working through a large opening. Their square shaft is more cumbersome to me if working with a small opening. Haven't tried the termite style tool. I haven't been at it long though.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use homemade versions of the John Jordan tools. Therefore I can highly recommend his. John has made his living using these tools and knows what they should look and feel like. The HSS tips are easily replaceable and easy to sharpen. 
I am a Hunter tool fan and use them for lots of things but I still use John's tools for most hollowing.
http://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/John_Jordan_Woodturning/Tools_and_More.html


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I followed John Lucas's advise on the Jordan tools and I they are great. I just forgot to mention them in my earlier post. The large ones are awesome when you start reaching way out over the rest. I also left out the set of Benjamin's Best small hollowing tools I use on almost every hollow piece I do. They are great for just inside the opening or very small pieces. At $40 for 3 tools you can't go wrong. Just make sure the cheap handles stay secure!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm a big fan of these guys

http://www.easywoodtools.com/


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

john lucas said:


> I use homemade versions of the John Jordan tools. Therefore I can highly recommend his. John has made his living using these tools and knows what they should look and feel like. The HSS tips are easily replaceable and easy to sharpen.
> I am a Hunter tool fan and use them for lots of things but I still use John's tools for most hollowing.
> http://www.johnjordanwoodturning.com/John_Jordan_Woodturning/Tools_and_More.html


How large of a vessel can the small 1/2 set do? Are these the only two I would need or should I also go with one more?


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Any more thoughts?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can go about 8" deep with a 1/2" tools before it starts to chatter a lot. As a new turner 6" deep is probably better. A more experienced turner can probably go to about 10" with 1/2" tool. If your patient and take really small cuts you can go a little deeper but it's a hassle.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

john lucas said:


> You can go about 8" deep with a 1/2" tools before it starts to chatter a lot. As a new turner 6" deep is probably better. A more experienced turner can probably go to about 10" with 1/2" tool. If your patient and take really small cuts you can go a little deeper but it's a hassle.


 Ok thanks a lot! Oh also, is this company going to be around for a long time? I don't want to have any fly by night experiences.
Thanks!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

John Jordan has been around for about 35 years and making tools for maybe 15 or more of those. He's near my age (60) and seems quite healthy and doesn't plan on slowing down soon. 
The nice thing about John's tools is there's nothing to break and you can make your own cutters if you need to so even if he were to go out of business the tools will last forever. John uses standard 3/16 HSS metal lathe cutters that can be purchase anywhere. His cutters do have a round shank but it's fairly easy to grind that on a grinder if you want to make your own. In fact John will tell you how if you ask him. He's a great guy. Odds are pretty good if you call you will get his wife and she's really great to deal with as well.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok thanks a lot for all the help and great advice!


----------

